# É verão: Camboinhas (Niterói) - A Malibu Fluminense



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Boa noite!

Fotos fresquinhas tiradas neste domingo (05 de janeiro).

Camboinhas é um bairro planejado residencial localizado na Região Oceanica de Niterói. É considerado um dos bairros mais nobres da cidade, sendo ocupado com maior intensidade a partir dos anos 90. 

Seu nome vem do navio Camboinhas, que sofreu um naufrágio próximo á orla do atual bairro na década de 50. 

É um bairro basicamente formado por residências e alguns condomínios fechados. Diferente disso há apenas um pequeno strip mall e um colégio particular na única (e parcialmente controlada) entrada. Onibus, por exemplo, não podem entrar no bairro.

Mapa do bairro: https://www.google.com/maps/@-22.9573538,-43.0591016,1442m/data=!3m1!1e3

Fotos:

1 - Entrada do bairro e o mini-mall



2 - Basicamente o único estabelecimento comercial do bairro



3 - Praça na entrada do bairro



4 - Existem passeios públicos como esse, por trás das ruas. SNME servem como corredores técnicos (água, esgoto etc.)












5 - Via de acesso á orla 



6 - As próximas fotos são de ruas internas, com casas mais antigas e "simples" 



7 - 



8 - 












9 -



10 -












11 -



12 - 



13 - 



14 - 



15 - 



16 -



17 - 



18 -



19 - 



20 - Acesso à praia












21 -












22 - 



23 - 












24 - A praia 



25 - Os casebres da orla 



26 - A frente das casas fica em ruas em formato de espinha, sem saída. O que se ve da orla é a parte de trás delas 



27 - 



28 - 












29 -



30 - 



31 - 



32 - Se é Niterói, então a vista...



33 - Pedra do Elefante ao fundo 



34 - Praia de Itaipu 



35 - 



36 - 



37 -



38 -



39 - 












40 - 



41 - 



42 - 



43 - 



44 - 



45 - 



46 - 



47 - 



48 -



49 - 



50 - 



51 - 



52 - Voltando para o início do bairro






COMENTEM!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Que lindo que surpresa que maravilhoso quero muito conhecer este lugar


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Niterói é tudo, a região oceânica então!


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Conheci Camboinhas menino, quando não havia uma única casa na região.

Depois presenciei o lançamento do novo bairro, que contou com show de esqui acrobático do grupo Cipress Garden, da Flórida. Foi tanta gente que tentou ver o show, que a cidade literalmente parou, pois ficou congestionada por toda parte. Deve ter sido o segundo pior congestionamento ocorrido em Niteroi, só perdendo para o engarrafamento ocorrido quando da inauguração da ponte, em 1974.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Uma ótima praia em Niterói, acho que Camboinhas e Itaipu são as melhores para quem quer passar o dia.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado a todos!



Ao no Sora said:


> Que lindo que surpresa que maravilhoso quero muito conhecer este lugar


Não vai se arrepender. 



fersant said:


> Niterói é tudo, a região oceânica então!


Sim. :yes:



Osmar Carioca said:


> Conheci Camboinhas menino, quando não havia uma única casa na região.
> 
> Depois presenciei o lançamento do novo bairro, que contou com show de esqui acrobático do grupo Cipress Garden, da Flórida. Foi tanta gente que tentou ver o show, que a cidade literalmente parou, pois ficou congestionada por toda parte. Deve ter sido o segundo pior congestionamento ocorrido em Niteroi, só perdendo para o engarrafamento ocorrido quando da inauguração da ponte, em 1974.


Valeu!

E só imagino o congestionamento, até porque a RO ainda era um lugar bem afastado.



Gutovsky said:


> Uma ótima praia em Niterói, acho que Camboinhas e Itaipu são as melhores para quem quer passar o dia.


E Itacoatiara.


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lugar maravilhoso, sem contar que os bairros ao redor são tão maravilhosos quanto o que foi mostrado. Piratininga, Itaipu e Itacoatiara não estão muito atrás. Belas fotos!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Adoro!
Ainda vou ter uma casa em Itacoatiara!! 
Mas Camboinhas também é Mara!!!


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Adorei o thread. Não só ficou lindo, mas principalmente muitissimo instrutivo. Frequento a região oceânica há mais de 1 década e inclusive nesse fim de ano fui algumas vezes a Camboinhas, mas não conhecia as histórias expostas por você, parabéns!

Duas partes interessantes do bairro são o canal para escoamento da água da lagoa de Itaipu, que depois do recente desassoreamento está bem legal, com a água limpíssima, e a praia do Sossego. Não sei se você já foi, mas é bem legal. Bem pequena, me lembrou um pouco a praia da Urca, se chega a ela por uma escadaria de pedra, que deu lugar a uma pequena trilha de terra, e do outro lado dela temos uma trilhazinha bem legal, por onde chegamos até a praia de Piratininga.

Essa é a escadaria de acesso a ela:









Aqui vemos a praia do Sossego:









Vista da praia de Piratininga:


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Maravilhoso, consigo sentir daqui o clima fresco de verão debaixo dessas amendoeiras de praia. A vista do Rio então, de tirar o fôlego. Bairro muito charmoso!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos! 



Anderson carioca said:


> Adorei o thread. Não só ficou lindo, mas principalmente muitissimo instrutivo. Frequento a região oceânica há mais de 1 década e inclusive nesse fim de ano fui algumas vezes a Camboinhas, mas não conhecia as histórias expostas por você, parabéns!
> 
> Duas partes interessantes do bairro são o canal para escoamento da água da lagoa de Itaipu, que depois do recente desassoreamento está bem legal, com a água limpíssima, e a praia do Sossego. Não sei se você já foi, mas é bem legal. Bem pequena, me lembrou um pouco a praia da Urca, se chega a ela por uma escadaria de pedra, que deu lugar a uma pequena trilha de terra, e do outro lado dela temos uma trilhazinha bem legal, por onde chegamos até a praia de Piratininga.
> 
> (...)


Eu até pensei em ir á praia do Sossego, mas achei que seria cansativo demais. Valeu pela contribuição!



Pietrin said:


> Maravilhoso, consigo sentir daqui o clima fresco de verão debaixo dessas amendoeiras de praia. A vista do Rio então, de tirar o fôlego. Bairro muito charmoso!


Valeu!



GS 100 said:


> Lugar maravilhoso, sem contar que os bairros ao redor são tão maravilhosos quanto o que foi mostrado. Piratininga, Itaipu e Itacoatiara não estão muito atrás. Belas fotos!


Sim, a RO como um todo é sensacional. 



Mr.Falcon said:


> Adoro!
> Ainda vou ter uma casa em Itacoatiara!!
> Mas Camboinhas também é Mara!!!


Eu também!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Camboinhas dispensa comentários, pois tudo será redundante! Lugar tranquilo, chique e harmônico. O que dá o charme são as lindas casas. Nada de prédios de 30/40 andares. Não é por acaso que a região oceânica de Niterói é "baratíssima". Itacoatiara é muito bonita também. Não coloco Itaipu e Piratininga no mesmo patamar, mas são bairros muito bons também.

Lorram, parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## Guttier (Oct 26, 2014)

Lindas fotos, lindo bairro. Apenas senti falta de uma fotinha do dito cujo que encalhou na praia hahaha !


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Show de Bola. Um dos melhores bairros de Niterói, junto com Itacoatiara!

Uma observação.Uma das coisas mais "intrigantes" é que nesse trecho, o mar é muito mais agitado do que Itaipu, que é praticamente a continuação da faixa de areia.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!!
Camboinhas é um bairro fora do comum!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Phcg said:


> Show de Bola. Um dos melhores bairros de Niterói, junto com Itacoatiara!
> 
> *Uma observação.Uma das coisas mais "intrigantes" é que nesse trecho, o mar é muito mais agitado do que Itaipu, que é praticamente a continuação da faixa de areia.*


Uma série de fatores ajudam nesse processo. A angulação da Praia de Itaipu não está tão exposta às ondulações dos diversos quadrantes, como Camboinhas. Junte-se a isso, o Canal da Lagoa de Itaipu, que com a vasão das águas e maré, dá profundidade às águas cincundantes. No outro lado temos a Imensa Pedra de Itaipu, que pela sua profundidade também faz das águas que permeiam a praia calmas e sem muitas ondulações. E bem no meio da praia há um pequeno recife que se chama " Laje de Itaipu " , que ajuda a amortecer quase todas as ondulações que chegam à praia.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado!


----------



## Marreco (Oct 26, 2010)

Eu amo demais Camboinhas. As ruas com calçadas gramadas e paisagismo agradável junto as casas em um estilo bem praiano. Os quiosques são aconchegantes com uma vista espetacular para o Rio. Sem contar a segurança e a tranquilidade de poder andar pela orla sem grandes preocupações. O bairro tem administração própria que garante segurança, manutenção de canteiros e realização de dedetização contra pernilongos. Um sonho de bairro para viver com a família e crianças. 

As vias internas do bairro são meio malucas mas de resto é tudo perfeito. Tem inclusive condomínio de apartamentos com vaga para barcos. Acho que a lagoa de Itaipu poderia ser melhor explorada. Para incentivar a preservação, o lazer e os esportes aquáticos no entorno.


----------

